# What Would be the Onkyo "Upgrade Path"?



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

If I were to upgrade from my 605 to something that would offer much beefier output, better build and simply more current to power my Polk RTi12s a bit better (I realize these things could use a good 500 watts a piece) what would be the more logical upgrade path in terms of an Onkyo model? I'd like to stick with this company, and I'd like something with preouts and a model that's a definite, measured step up from the "600" range -- would this be beyond the 700 series? From what I read on here, many suggest the 800 series as solid build quality coupled with a good price -- is this so?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes the 800 series looks like the better option or even the 906 seeing the power that your speakers can handle, feature wise they offer nearly everything you want apart from the extra channels that the new 1007,3007 and 5007 models offer, oh and also the price


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

recruit said:


> Yes the 800 series looks like the better option or even the 906 seeing the power that your speakers can handle, feature wise they offer nearly everything you want apart from the extra channels that the new 1007,3007 and 5007 models offer, oh and also the price


Again, thanks recruit.

What are the major differences between the 800/906 and the 1007/3007/5007 models? The "007" models are more the flagship models currently? And they offer more channel powering, is that it?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> What are the major differences between the 800/906 and the 1007/3007/5007 models? The "007" models are more the flagship models currently? And they offer more channel powering, is that it?


Between the 800 & 900 not too much apart from slightly more power.

Yep, the 007 range offer THX Ultra2 Plus and have 9.2 channels.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The x007 models are Onkyos latest lineup and are not really any better than the 8 series other than 9.2 channels. 
If your really looking for a good improvement and dont need 9.2 channels if you can snag a 905, 906, 876, 805 or 875 those are still some of the best receivers Onkyo ever made.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If more power is your goal, you should get any onkyo with pre-out and use on outboard amp like those from Emotiva.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

eugovector said:


> If more power is your goal, you should get any onkyo with pre-out and use on outboard amp like those from Emotiva.


Thank You, 'vector...

My plan was to first upgrade my AVR with a more high-powered one from Onkyo's lineup and then see where the power puts me -- if it's still not satisfying, I would add an outboard amp to said receiver. That's why I wanted to know more about the quality of the company's current AVR lineup in models above the 600-series...

That said, I seem to read all about Emotiva all over the internet, on almost every forum; what is the appeal of this company's amps? Is it value vs. performance? Are there any other brands you would consider or suggest in terms of multichannel power amp applications...perhaps Outlaw, Denon or Rotel?

Would you suggest a full-blown multi-channel amp or would a three-channel model suffice to simply power the more crucial front soundstage?

Thank you for your continued input...:T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Tony & Recruit:

Thank you for your continued assistance and guidance in terms of navigating Onkyo's AVR lineup...

I'm still a bit foggy with their model lineup, though; I won't be buying used, so based on their current, modern model lineup, what would be a good, solid upgrade from the 600-series? I am not certain I could afford their flagship model, and aside from raw power (which my Polk RTi12s could use) there are many features on their networking AVRs that I just won't use...so, based on the criteria of needing some more juice for my RTi12 mains, what would either of you recommend in their lineup beyond the 600-series? 

Their website is a bit confusing with the AVR lineup because they have a few models that aren't even out yet, and they slide between other models in terms of price, features, etc. and it makes it hard to determine which model is "better" than another and such...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Emotiva makes a great amp for the money and is tough to beat. Trully a great deal. The issue is that their pre-pro units do not offer much in the way of features and as of yet do not decode ThuHD or DTS MA audio formats and they also do not offer a decent auto room correction, for some reason they cant seem to get the ball rolling in getting a new pre-pro out on the market and have had one announced for over a year but still have not come through.

For the money The Onkyo 3007 would be one that I would consider or like I mentioned earlier the older Onkyo 876 is a serious workhorse. They get more in from time to time keep an eye on that page.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Emotiva makes a great amp for the money and is tough to beat. Trully a great deal. The issue is that their pre-pro units do not offer much in the way of features and as of yet do not decode ThuHD or DTS MA audio formats and they also do not offer a decent auto room correction, for some reason they cant seem to get the ball rolling in getting a new pre-pro out on the market and have had one announced for over a year but still have not come through.


Well, I would be in the market for a power amp only, as I'd be most likely using an AVR with pre-outs as the pre/pro; thank you for the insight regarding Emotiva.

Do their amps pretty much crank out the wattage they claim? 



> For the money The Onkyo 3007 would be one that I would consider or like I mentioned earlier the older Onkyo 876 is a serious workhorse. They get more in from time to time keep an eye on that page.


Let me check that out and get back to ya...:T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Emotiva makes a great amp for the money and is tough to beat. Trully a great deal. The issue is that their pre-pro units do not offer much in the way of features and as of yet do not decode ThuHD or DTS MA audio formats and they also do not offer a decent auto room correction, for some reason they cant seem to get the ball rolling in getting a new pre-pro out on the market and have had one announced for over a year but still have not come through.
> 
> For the money The Onkyo 3007 would be one that I would consider or like I mentioned earlier the older Onkyo 876 is a serious workhorse. They get more in from time to time keep an eye on that page.


So, this is the one you're referring to in the current lineup, Tony?

http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=TX-NR3007&class=Receiver&p=i

Seems nice -- but the price may be a bit steep for me...

Is there another model under this that would be a solid step up from my 605?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How about this reconditioned 3007 is that closer to your budget? Factory reconditioned units are just as good as a brand new unit and still come with the full guarantee.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you -- I'd rather not go with reconditioned, either; something new from their lineup, but not quite as expensive as that one I referenced that you suggested...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

A friend has the 3007 and absolutely loves it, I have not heard it yet but I bet it does sound good!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

What would be the suggestion for a model under the "00" Onkyos, that doesn't have the networking? I think these beasts may be a bit of overkill for my specific needs; I could use the power, don't get me wrong, and so could my Polk RTi12's, but how about a model that's a bit under these powerhouses? Should I look at the 800's?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I honestly do not think you can go wrong with Onkyo products whatever you go for, the 800 range is very well established and you probably will not use half the features that they offer, as long as they have pre-outs for power amps then you have an upgrade path...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 807 is also a fair receiver, It gets good reviews and is loaded with many of the features listed above.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks John and Tony,

Appreciate the continued input...

Would the 807 drive my RTi12's fairly enough? Of course they could use MUCH more juice, but...

Can I get away with the 807, and would it make an audible performance increase over my current 605? Would the DACs at least be audibly improved?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think yes, The 807 has lots of power for most modest to medium speakers and should have no issue driving yours. It does have pre outs as well so if you so desire you could add an external amp to drive your mains.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Tony,

My RTi12 mains are rated at a max power load of 500 watts RMS a piece, so would the 807 be okay? Would dynamics and just about everything improve from the 605 substantially, do you think?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

The RTi12's have a rated effecieny of 90db so the 807 should push them well. Like Tony said if you need more power the 807 has pre-outs so you can add additional amplifiers. 

matt


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

mdrake said:


> The RTi12's have a rated effecieny of 90db so the 807 should push them well. Like Tony said if you need more power the 807 has pre-outs so you can add additional amplifiers.
> 
> matt


Hey Matt,

I realize the RTi12s have a 90dB efficiency, but I'm driving them currently with a 605, thinking the same thing -- that the 12's are relatively efficient, so why couldn't I drive them with a 90 watt per channel amp? But the issue now is _power_ -- I'd be looking more for a new AVR that would give these towers some more current as they demand. In reality, they could be driven with like nearly 500 watts a piece -- but in my reality, I'd never be able to afford the kinds of amps that could dish out such juice. 

That's why in the company's current lineup, I was trying to ascertain which model would be more ideal for getting greater gobs of current to the RTi12s. Of course, as you all suggested, I could always add additional amps via the preouts...but I just wanted to BEGIN with a powerful AVR for these speakers and then go from there.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay...

Here's what we're looking at in their current lineup, in sum total; I have *BOLDED* the models we have been discussing and such:

_A/V Receivers 

TX-NR5007
THX™ Ultra2 Plus™ Certified 9.2 Channel Network Receiver

THX Ultra2 Plus certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater, 8in (1 front) / 2out (simultaneous), 1080p compatible
Massive Toroidal transformer for High current drive
4 Independent Power Supply for cleaner sound
Finest 192kHz/32bit Burr-Brown DACs
isf Video Calibration
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by HQV Reon-VX
Internet Radio Streaming (Pandora, Rhapsody, Sirius Internet Radio, vTuner)
Dolby PLIIz and Audyssey DSX surround processing
Audyssey MultEQ, Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume
Front and rear USB inputs 

$2,699.00 SRP 


TX-NR3007
THX™ Ultra2 Plus™ Certified 9.2 Channel Network Receiver

THX Ultra2 Plus certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater, 7in (1front) / 2out (simultaneous), 1080p compatible
4 Independent Power Supply for cleaner sound
isf Video Calibration
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by HQV Reon-VX
Internet Radio Streaming (Pandora, Rhapsody, Sirius Internet Radio, vTuner)
Dolby PLIIz and Audyssey DSX surround processing
Dolby Volume
Audyssey MultEQ, Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume
Front USB input 

$2,099.00 SRP 


TX-NR1007
THX™ Ultra2 Plus™ Certified 9.2-Channel Network Receiver

THX Ultra2 Plus certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater , 6in / 2out (simultaneous), 1080p compatible
isf Calibration
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by Faroudja DCDi Cinema
Internet Radio Streaming (Pandora, Rhapsody, Sirius Internet Radio, vTuner)
Dolby PLIIz and Audyssey DSX surround processing
Audyssey MultEQ, Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume 

$1,599.00 SRP 


TX-NR1008
THX™ Select2 Plus™ Certified 3-D Ready 9.2-Channel Network Receiver

THX Select2 Plus Certification
HDMI V1.4a repeater , 7in (1 front) / 2out
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
Front-Panel USB Input for Memory Devices and iPhone®/iPod® Models (Enables Display of Album Artwork)
isf Certified
HDMI 1080p video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi cinema
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey MultEQ w/ Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume 

$1,399.00 SRP 


*TX-NR807
THX™ Select2 Plus™ Certified 7.2-Channel Network Receiver

THX Select2 Plus certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater, 6in / 1out, 1080p compatible
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by Faroudja DCDi Cinema
Internet Radio Streaming (Pandora, Rhapsody, Sirius Internet Radio, vTuner)
Component Video Upscaling (up to 1080i)
Dolby PLIIz and Audyssey DSX surround processing
Audyssey MultEQ, Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume 

$1,099.00 SRP 


TX-NR808
7.2-Channel 3-D Ready Network A/V Receiver

THX Select2 Plus Certification
HDMI V1.4a repeater , 7in (1 front) / 1out
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
Front-Panel USB Input for Memory Devices and iPhone®/iPod® Models (Enables Display of Album Artwork)HDMI 1080p video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi cinema
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey MultEQ w/ Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume 

$1,099.00 SRP* 


*TX-NR708
7.2-Channel 3-D Ready Network A/V Receiver

THX Select2 Plus Certification
HDMI V1.4a repeater , 7in (1 front) / 1out
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
Front-Panel USB Input for Memory Devices and iPhone®/iPod® Models (Enables Display of Album Artwork)HDMI 1080p video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi cinema
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey MultEQ w/ Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume 

$899.00 SRP* 


TX-SR707
THX™ Select2 Plus™ Certified 7.2-Channel A/V Receiver

THX Select2 Plus Certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater , 6in (1front) / 1out, 1080p compatible
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by Faroudja DCDi Cinema
Audyssey MultEQ for Room Correction and Speaker Calibration
Audyssey Dynamic EQ for Loudness Correction
Audyssey Dynamic Volume™ to Maintain Optimal Listening Level and Dynamic Range 

$899.00 SRP 


TX-SR607
7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver

HDMI V1.3a repeater , 6in (1front) / 1out, 1080p compatible
PLIIz new surround format for higher dimension
Analog to HDMI video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 module via proprietary U.Port 

$599.00 SRP 


TX-SR608
7.2-Channel 3-D Ready Home Theater Receiver

THX Select2 Plus Certification
HDMI V1.4a repeater , 6in (1 front) / 1out
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
HDMI 1080p video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi cinema
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey 2EQ w/ Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume 

$599.00 SRP 


HT-RC260
7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver

HDMI V1.4a repeater , 6in (1 front) / 1out
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
HDMI 1080p video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi cinema
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey 2EQ w/ Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume 

$499.00 SRP 


TX-SR507
5.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver

HDMI V1.3a repeater , 4in / 1out, 1080p compatible
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey Dynamic Volume™ to Maintain Optimal Listening Level 

$399.00 SRP 


TX-SR508
7.1-Channel 3-D Ready Home Theater Receiver

HDMI V1.4a repeater , 4in / 1out, 1080p compatible
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey 2EQ w/ Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume 

$399.00 SRP 


TX-SR307
5.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver

Three 1080p capable HDMI inputs (pass-through) *
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing

* secondary audio connection required


$299.00 SRP 


TX-SR308
5.1-Channel 3-D Ready Home Theater Receiver

HDMI V1.4a repeater , 3in / 1out, 1080p compatible
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
NEW On-Screen Display via HDMI


$299.00 SRP 


HT-RC180
THX™ Select2 Plus™ Certified 7.2-Channel Network Receiver

THX Select2 Plus certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater (5in/1out, 1080p compatible)
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by Faroudja DCDi Cinema
Internet Radio Streaming (Pandora, Rhapsody, Sirius Internet Radio, vTuner)
Dolby PLIIz and Audyssey DSX surround processing
Audyssey MultEQ, Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume 

$1,049.00 SRP 


HT-RC160
7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver

Five (5) 1080p capable HDMI inputs 
PLIIz new surround format for higher dimension
Analog to HDMI video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 module via proprietary U.Port 

$549.00 SRP_

Should I be considering any other models here? What about the NR708...that looks like it has some nice features; should I be looking beyond the 800s?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Honestly if you do not care about HDMI 1.4 then I believe the 805 or 875 would be more powerful than the current crop of Onkyo AVR's. I have the 805 and love it. 

Matt


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

mdrake said:


> Honestly if you do not care about HDMI 1.4 then I believe the 805 or 875 would be more powerful than the current crop of Onkyo AVR's. I have the 805 and love it.
> 
> Matt


Again, thanks for your opinions and thoughts; just how "outdated" is the 805 or 875? What are their power ratings compared to the current comparable line?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Not that outdated, 2007. 
Here is a great review. 
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/tests-reviews/receivers/2007/10/onkyo-tx-sr875-av-receiver

Matt


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

mdrake said:


> Not that outdated, 2007.
> Here is a great review.
> http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/tests-reviews/receivers/2007/10/onkyo-tx-sr875-av-receiver
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt; I actually had seen that review online before...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 805 was the absolute best receiver ever built in its class and even today is way overbuilt and in bench tests all 7 channels driven dropped to 110watts per ch from its rated 135watts per ch. absolutely astounding for a receiver that I myself new personally payed $750 in late 2007. There is a great review and bench test here.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> in bench tests all 7 channels driven dropped to 110watts per ch from its rated 135watts per ch. absolutely astounding


Why would this constitute "absolutely astounding"?

You know what worries me about dropping serious coin on a higher-end AVR, and always has (hence why I always ended up, in addition to budget issues, with the 600 series Onkyos)? The fact that they're not really ultimately future proof -- I can drop a grand on an AVR right now, and new surround codecs can develop which make the one you bought usless in terms of true onboard decoding for the brand new formats that may develop. 

How can we better "future proof" our AVR buys? 

Wasn't Onkyo supposed to come out with a feature that included "nodules" that could slide in and out of the banks on the rear of one of their receivers, allowing the user to upgrade the features in the AVR without needing to buy a new one when new formats and such came out? I remember reading and seeing ads about this -- the one that said "THE RECEIVER NOSTRADAMUS WOULD BUY" comes to mind...did this ever made it to production?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Osage_Winter said:


> Why would this constitute "absolutely astounding"?


There simply is not one receiver on the market today that sells for under $1800 that can do that. Most drop to half the wattage output or even worse when driving all 7 channels. Even the 5007 has trouble doing what the 805 does. It drops to below 100watts all channels driven. The 805 weighs in at 54lbs and the 5007 is 55lbs and it has to drive an extra two channels.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> There simply is not one receiver on the market today that sells for under $1800 that can do that. Most drop to half the wattage output or even worse when driving all 7 channels. Even the 5007 has trouble doing what the 805 does. It drops to below 100watts all channels driven. The 805 weighs in at 54lbs and the 5007 is 55lbs and it has to drive an extra two channels.


That's what I thought you meant.

What receiver, do you know offhand, can deliver rated output specs pretty much exactly? Is there one?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Osage_Winter said:


> That's what I thought you meant.
> 
> What receiver, do you know offhand, can deliver rated output specs pretty much exactly? Is there one?


I dont know for sure but some of the real high end receivers will come close but you pay for it. The Integra lineup comes close and some of the older high end Denons before 2008. Its all about the power supply. If its LARGE then your off to a good start.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I dont know for sure but some of the real high end receivers will come close but you pay for it.


I'm sure. 



> The Integra lineup comes close and some of the older high end Denons before 2008. Its all about the power supply. If its LARGE then your off to a good start.


I had considered stepping up from an Onkyo into one of their Integras, but always wondered if I would simply be experiencing the "Toyota into Lexus" phenomenon; wondering if outside of custom install features, would an Integra really perform that much better than a near-comparable Onkyo. Nice to know that they can nearly put out rated specs.

As for power supply, I totally hear you there -- going back to our original discussions, which of Onkyo's current crop would boast such large power supplies and dedicated output parts, etc?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Integras will do better but again its there higher end models not there low end stuff.

The Onkyo 3007 and 5007 are the only ones other than the 805, 875, 905 and the 876 that will do very close to what they say. The best thing to look at is the over all weight of a receiver. If its under 40lbs look elsewhere.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> The Integras will do better but again its there higher end models not there low end stuff.


They don't have that many models to begin with, do they? Aren't there like two receivers, or maybe even one, and then a couple of processors?



> The Onkyo 3007 and 5007 are the only ones other than the 805, 875, 905 and the 876 that will do very close to what they say. The best thing to look at is the over all weight of a receiver. If its under 40lbs look elsewhere.


Indeed. Thank you.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Out of their current crop here:

_A/V Receivers 

TX-NR5007
THX™ Ultra2 Plus™ Certified 9.2 Channel Network Receiver

THX Ultra2 Plus certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater, 8in (1 front) / 2out (simultaneous), 1080p compatible
Massive Toroidal transformer for High current drive
4 Independent Power Supply for cleaner sound
Finest 192kHz/32bit Burr-Brown DACs
isf Video Calibration
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by HQV Reon-VX
Internet Radio Streaming (Pandora, Rhapsody, Sirius Internet Radio, vTuner)
Dolby PLIIz and Audyssey DSX surround processing
Audyssey MultEQ, Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume
Front and rear USB inputs 

$2,699.00 SRP 


TX-NR3007
THX™ Ultra2 Plus™ Certified 9.2 Channel Network Receiver

THX Ultra2 Plus certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater, 7in (1front) / 2out (simultaneous), 1080p compatible
4 Independent Power Supply for cleaner sound
isf Video Calibration
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by HQV Reon-VX
Internet Radio Streaming (Pandora, Rhapsody, Sirius Internet Radio, vTuner)
Dolby PLIIz and Audyssey DSX surround processing
Dolby Volume
Audyssey MultEQ, Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume
Front USB input 

$2,099.00 SRP 


TX-NR1007
THX™ Ultra2 Plus™ Certified 9.2-Channel Network Receiver

THX Ultra2 Plus certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater , 6in / 2out (simultaneous), 1080p compatible
isf Calibration
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by Faroudja DCDi Cinema
Internet Radio Streaming (Pandora, Rhapsody, Sirius Internet Radio, vTuner)
Dolby PLIIz and Audyssey DSX surround processing
Audyssey MultEQ, Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume 

$1,599.00 SRP 


TX-NR1008
THX™ Select2 Plus™ Certified 3-D Ready 9.2-Channel Network Receiver

THX Select2 Plus Certification
HDMI V1.4a repeater , 7in (1 front) / 2out
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
Front-Panel USB Input for Memory Devices and iPhone®/iPod® Models (Enables Display of Album Artwork)
isf Certified
HDMI 1080p video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi cinema
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey MultEQ w/ Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume 

$1,399.00 SRP 


*TX-NR807
THX™ Select2 Plus™ Certified 7.2-Channel Network Receiver

THX Select2 Plus certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater, 6in / 1out, 1080p compatible
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by Faroudja DCDi Cinema
Internet Radio Streaming (Pandora, Rhapsody, Sirius Internet Radio, vTuner)
Component Video Upscaling (up to 1080i)
Dolby PLIIz and Audyssey DSX surround processing
Audyssey MultEQ, Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume 

$1,099.00 SRP 


TX-NR808
7.2-Channel 3-D Ready Network A/V Receiver

THX Select2 Plus Certification
HDMI V1.4a repeater , 7in (1 front) / 1out
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
Front-Panel USB Input for Memory Devices and iPhone®/iPod® Models (Enables Display of Album Artwork)HDMI 1080p video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi cinema
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey MultEQ w/ Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume 

$1,099.00 SRP* 


*TX-NR708
7.2-Channel 3-D Ready Network A/V Receiver

THX Select2 Plus Certification
HDMI V1.4a repeater , 7in (1 front) / 1out
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
Front-Panel USB Input for Memory Devices and iPhone®/iPod® Models (Enables Display of Album Artwork)HDMI 1080p video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi cinema
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey MultEQ w/ Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume 

$899.00 SRP* 


TX-SR707
THX™ Select2 Plus™ Certified 7.2-Channel A/V Receiver

THX Select2 Plus Certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater , 6in (1front) / 1out, 1080p compatible
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by Faroudja DCDi Cinema
Audyssey MultEQ for Room Correction and Speaker Calibration
Audyssey Dynamic EQ for Loudness Correction
Audyssey Dynamic Volume™ to Maintain Optimal Listening Level and Dynamic Range 

$899.00 SRP 


TX-SR607
7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver

HDMI V1.3a repeater , 6in (1front) / 1out, 1080p compatible
PLIIz new surround format for higher dimension
Analog to HDMI video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 module via proprietary U.Port 

$599.00 SRP 


TX-SR608
7.2-Channel 3-D Ready Home Theater Receiver

THX Select2 Plus Certification
HDMI V1.4a repeater , 6in (1 front) / 1out
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
HDMI 1080p video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi cinema
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey 2EQ w/ Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume 

$599.00 SRP 


HT-RC260
7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver

HDMI V1.4a repeater , 6in (1 front) / 1out
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
HDMI 1080p video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi cinema
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey 2EQ w/ Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume 

$499.00 SRP 


TX-SR507
5.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver

HDMI V1.3a repeater , 4in / 1out, 1080p compatible
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey Dynamic Volume™ to Maintain Optimal Listening Level 

$399.00 SRP 


TX-SR508
7.1-Channel 3-D Ready Home Theater Receiver

HDMI V1.4a repeater , 4in / 1out, 1080p compatible
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
Audyssey 2EQ w/ Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume 

$399.00 SRP 


TX-SR307
5.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver

Three 1080p capable HDMI inputs (pass-through) *
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing

* secondary audio connection required


$299.00 SRP 


TX-SR308
5.1-Channel 3-D Ready Home Theater Receiver

HDMI V1.4a repeater , 3in / 1out, 1080p compatible
Support for 3D Video and Audio Return Channel
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 HDradio module via proprietary U.Port
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing
NEW On-Screen Display via HDMI


$299.00 SRP 


HT-RC180
THX™ Select2 Plus™ Certified 7.2-Channel Network Receiver

THX Select2 Plus certified
HDMI V1.3a repeater (5in/1out, 1080p compatible)
HDMI 1080p upscaling powered by Faroudja DCDi Cinema
Internet Radio Streaming (Pandora, Rhapsody, Sirius Internet Radio, vTuner)
Dolby PLIIz and Audyssey DSX surround processing
Audyssey MultEQ, Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume 

$1,049.00 SRP 


HT-RC160
7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver

Five (5) 1080p capable HDMI inputs 
PLIIz new surround format for higher dimension
Analog to HDMI video upconversion by Faroudja DCDi
WRAT technology and discrete amp construction for cleaner sound
TrueHD/DTS-HD decoding to support the latest Blu-ray technology
Optional UP-A1 iPod Dock and UP-HT1 module via proprietary U.Port 

$549.00 SRP_

...which would you recommend for muscle and performance?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Integra has a few Look Here.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow...I wasn't aware Integra had that many receiver choices...

That stereo receiver they offer is a perfect replica of my Onkyo TX-8555,except with the Integra chassis elements and the badge.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am very impressed with Onkyo/Integra they just seem to be a leader of the pack. I was always a Yamaha fan up until I bought my Onkyo 805.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Indeed, Tony; I used to run everything from Kenwood to Yamaha receivers myself, until a friend of mine let me in on what was powering his system -- the Onkyo two channel "M" series amp. Once turned onto this brand, there was no going back...the tactile feel of the controls on their gear, the "means business" simple look to the faceplates, the quality of the aluminum faceplates themselves...in my opinion, their stuff in some categories is grossly underpriced for what they give you.

I can recall that same friend that turned me onto the brand having me come over to his place before he moved to Florida and listen to an Onkyo stereo receiver that he had picked up from Crutchfield I think it was...this thing was hooked up to his Infinity bookshelves, and let me tell you -- when he cranked this thing up, it really did sound like a good two channel power amp. I feel the same about my current TX-8555 stereo receiver -- the weight on this thing is ridiculous for the money, and the whole thing just feels high end, and dishes out amp-like current.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It does make you think why other manufacturers charge so much when an Onkyo AVR offers the same solid feature list and power, the likes of Denon/Yamaha and Pioneer got caught out a bit I think and have lost a lot of the market share over the last couple of years because of this.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

recruit said:


> It does make you think why other manufacturers charge so much when an Onkyo AVR offers the same solid feature list and power, the likes of Denon/Yamaha and Pioneer got caught out a bit I think and have lost a lot of the market share over the last couple of years because of this.


Agreed John, although I think Denon is the more seriously overpriced contender versus Yamaha.

Still, I can recall when I first got into this hobby that I was in some electronics outlet (can't remember where) and the salesperson was telling someone that he felt Denon and Onkyo made the best receivers, hands down -- I remember thinking to myself, I was only going to consider those brands from now on.

But you have to wonder what receivers from the likes of Rotel, NAD, Outlaw, AudioControl and even higher esoteric labels are giving you compared to what you get from, say, a TX-805 -- I'm sure more accurate power ratings are there and perhaps some dynamic improvements, but you have to wonder, as you said, how some of these companies charge so much for receivers and how they survive especially in this economy.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Osage_Winter said:


> Out of their current crop here:
> 
> _A/V Receivers
> 
> ...


_

Right now out of the current list you provided the above two units are Onkyo's power houses._


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay...Let me put it another way, to kind of get back to the "meat" of this discussion...

What would the model that would begin to show definite signs of improvement over my 605? I should look beyond the 700-series, yes?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> Okay...Let me put it another way, to kind of get back to the "meat" of this discussion...
> 
> What would the model that would begin to show definite signs of improvement over my 605? I should look beyond the 700-series, yes?


Osage,
I would grab a TX-NR1007 such that the prices are dropping and the replacement is not as good. The 1008 weighs 10 pounds less than the 1007, no longer is THX Ultra 2 Plus Certified, no longer offers Audyssey MultEQ XT, and more. Unless 3D is of huge importance, I would go with the 1007 which to me is the spiritual successor to the classic TX-SR805.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you, Jack...I will take all that into advisement! :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

At the price point that the 1007 sits it does seem to be a relative bargain and if they start phasing them out even better deals could probably had on existing units !


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

recruit said:


> At the price point that the 1007 sits it does seem to be a relative bargain and if they start phasing them out even better deals could probably had on existing units !


Thanks, John.

Am I understanding it right that the 1007 is being replaced -- or has been replaced?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its been replaced and it seems that Onkyo is doing the same thing they did with the 805 to the 806 skimping badly on the power supply.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

That's unfortunate. The power supply is _crucial_ to the performance of an all-in-one box like an AVR.

Why would they step backwards like this? Cost cutting?

It may indeed be time to start looking towards a new brand; perhaps Denon if I could afford one, or something from a bit more of a higher-end boutique brand (NAD, Rotel, etc.).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 3008 and 5008 still seem ok and still have some weight. Its defiantly a cost cutting measure and catches many people by surprise thinking that they have a great receiver when in reality they dont have as good a one as the previous model. How many people pay attention to the weight.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I suppose there's some validity in that...

Still, I'm trying to ascertain which Onkyo AVR, if I decide to stay loyal to this brand, would be a major step up from my 605...to the point that a definite, audible difference will instantly be heard...:scratch: :scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Would you consider this 906 in silver? Thats an even better receiver than the 876 as it uses a Toroidal power supply.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I appreciate you continuing to search for me, Tony -- unfortunately, I do want an Onkyo to be black.

But thank you!

AccessoriesForLess seems to be the place to find great deals on these, eh?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Osage_Winter said:


> I appreciate you continuing to search for me, Tony -- unfortunately, I do want an Onkyo to be black.


Black spray paint :bigsmile:




> AccessoriesForLess seems to be the place to find great deals on these, eh?


Yes, even though refurbished they are basically brand new.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Black spray paint :bigsmile:


:rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:



> Yes, even though refurbished they are basically brand new.


Ahhh -- ALL their units are refurbished? I didn't know that...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jack knows several people who have bought from them and none of them have had issues.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I believe that; I just personally prefer to buy new.

But I appreciate all the links you provided and for all the assistance!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I cant remember if I asked you, what is your budget?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

:rolleyesno::sweat:That's a tough one -- the wife would like to keep it south of a grand, so maybe somewhere around the $800 mark...:crying: :spend: :gulp: :unbelievable:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your insistent on new check out our Shack store and look for a new 805 or 875 as well. The other option is that you get an 807 and use an external amp on just the main front channels.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> If your instant on new check out our Shack store and look for a new 805 or 875 as well. The other option is that you get an 807 and use an external amp on just the main front channels.


It's not that I "insist" (that word seems to be a bit harsh and I don't want to come across that way) on new, it's just that I prefer it...

Thank you for the link -- I will consider that. Would you not suggest amping the whole front stage even the center channel? Should I just externally amp the main fronts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Osage_Winter said:


> It's not that I "insist" (that word seems to be a bit harsh and I don't want to come across that way) on new, it's just that I prefer it...
> 
> Thank you for the link -- I will consider that. Would you not suggest amping the whole front stage even the center channel? Should I just externally amp the main fronts?


Sorry yes no offense meant.

The main channels are all you would need to do with the 807


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Sorry yes no offense meant.


No problem. 



> The main channels are all you would need to do with the 807


Okay; do you not think the center could use seriously high power as well, being that this is where 90 percent of a soundtrack originates from?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 807 has a decent amp section its the power supply that is a little smaller than what should be there. With releasing the main channels the receiver would not even blink.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Gotcha.

I was checking out the Behringer and Samson sites; pretty rugged amps there. Perhaps a bit overkill for my needs with the rack mount ears and all, but I suppose those can be removed as I did with my TASCAM CD recorder's ears...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> That's unfortunate. The power supply is _crucial_ to the performance of an all-in-one box like an AVR.
> 
> Why would they step backwards like this? Cost cutting?
> 
> It may indeed be time to start looking towards a new brand; perhaps Denon if I could afford one, or something from a bit more of a higher-end boutique brand (NAD, Rotel, etc.).


Oh no. Denon is even worse about de-contenting the Amplifier Section of late. The 1500 Dollar AVR-3310 weighs under 30 (28.6) Pounds. The 2000 Dollar AVR-4310 weighs 34.8 Pounds. The TX-NR1008 weighs 40 Pounds down from the 50 Pounds of the 1007.

Rotel makes an excellent product, but tend to lag behind in respect to having the latest technologies.

In addition, the 1008 no longer offers THX Ultra2 Plus Certification, MultEQ XT, and more. It is 200 Dollars cheaper however.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Understood, Jack.


----------

